
Reddit's 2015 Transparency Report omits NSL canary present in 2014 - endianswap
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/4cqyia/for_your_reading_pleasure_our_2015_transparency/d1knc88
======
eganist
Bound to happen eventually. Notably, canarywatch has yet to be updated:

[https://canarywatch.org/reddit/](https://canarywatch.org/reddit/)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20160331185820/https://canarywat...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160331185820/https://canarywatch.org/reddit/)

~~~
icodestuff
They've acknowledged it on their Twitter account, at least. Should only be a
matter of time.

